# Catholic Archbishop: Biden's 'Soul Is in Jeopardy'



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Archbishop Joseph Naumann of Kansas City, Kansas, called President Joe Biden's pro-abortion actions a "sad day for the nation" and for Catholics.

Naumann, chairman of the U.S. Conference of Catholic Bishops' Committee on Pro-Life Activities, made his comments on Thursday during an interview on EWTN.

https://www.newsmax.com/politics/na...=DM188045_02022021&s=acs&dkt_nbr=010502pxcl1v


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Roman Catholics are rising by the day in my estimation of them. The priests, bishops and archbishops , are cooking with gas. While the pope seems to be asleep at the switch, his subordinates are taking up the slack.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> The Roman Catholics are rising by the day in my estimation of them. The priests, bishops and archbishops , are cooking with gas. While the pope seems to be asleep at the switch, his subordinates are taking up the slack.


There's deep state in our country and deep state in the Catholic Church. Most of the US bishops are happy to take money from the Dems and keep their mouths shut. The Holy Father is, unfortunately in bed so to speak with the NWO.

It's a spiritual war going on for sure.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> The Roman Catholics are rising by the day in my estimation of them. The priests, bishops and archbishops , are cooking with gas. While the pope seems to be asleep at the switch, his subordinates are taking up the slack.


I thank God for the good ones.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Biden sold his soul to China long ago. He doesn't care. Pope is a left wing socialist always has been.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Biden sold his soul to China long ago. He doesn't care. Pope is a left wing socialist always has been.


Bingo. Jesuits were designed to do that. Marx borrowed heavily on some of their faulty theology in his Communist Manifesto. Hard to find any rational links on the topic. This was the closest I could come. 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/8gc0nk/karl_marx_and_the_jesuit_origin_of_communism/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Archbishop needs to stay out of the sacramental wine. Biden sold his soul long ago and he is not getting it back.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It would've been much easier for me to be raising a family back in the 40's and 50's, when the economy was booming and the churches were all strong. You could send your children to the parochial schools for pennies and the Mass and Church teachings were the same wherever you went across the board. But God put me here in this time 2021 for a reason. I'm holding on, keeping the Faith--the old Faith. And I'll apologise to nobody--not even the pope-- for doing so. 

Maybe it's better to be living in difficult times rather than easier times. If we don't lose our souls we might get a better shot at glory.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Biden sold his soul 47 years ago when he entered politics as a Democrat. He made his choice, I'll not shed a tear for his sorry ass.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Granted, he's pretty senile and the odds of him converting look slim, but isn't it God who damns people to hell, not us? I think I read that _vengeance is mine saith the lord i will repay_. Maybe God wants us to fast and pray. And if necessary, as we lose our religious liberty, be like the Vandees and the Cristeros.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> I thank God for the good ones.


I do to, and as the evil days get darker, the good Christians will shine brighter in the darkness.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I've always viewed the Catholic Church as a mechanism to control the population and make money. A lot of money.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> I've always viewed the Catholic Church as a mechanism to control the population and make money. A lot of money.


Definitely it can and has been. Gotta say. It's also the mechanism that's given us our Western traditions, liturgy, chant, polifany, the arts, architecture, not to mention the Mass, the sacraments, the Church Fathers, hospitals, universities, countless saints....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Robie said:


> I've always viewed the Catholic Church as a mechanism to control the population and make money. A lot of money.


Agreeing with this, As a 47 year Catholic myself, please remember, this is the same institution that protected all the pedophiles. They are not as righteous as they sound. Some are, but not all.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, my mother was a devout Catholic, and dragged me into it early. I even went to DeSales Preparatory Seminar to see if I could apply. Fortunately, my admittedly heathenist father put an end to this. In reality, I think he winced over the idea of giving any church his money.

Fortunately, I discovered girls and Harleys. Oh, I still worshipped, but I found you could still have fun and respect God at the same time.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> Definitely it can and has been. Gotta say. It's also the mechanism that's given us our Western traditions, liturgy, chant, polifany, the arts, architecture, not to mention the Mass, the sacraments, the Church Fathers, hospitals, universities, countless saints....


Yes, it has done that and it is noticeable. There is a Catholic hospital close by.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes, we have our angels and devils. And sour grapes...and “Wherever the Catholic sun doth shine, There's always laughter and good red wine. At least I've always found it so. Benedicamus Domino!”


----------



## Pobilly Duke (May 9, 2020)

jeffh said:


> Agreeing with this, As a 47 year Catholic myself, please remember, this is the same institution that protected all the pedophiles. They are not as righteous as they sound. Some are, but not all.


I am Catholic also.

Unfortunately sad, what makes the news is the very small minority of a really great Religion. I wouldn't be near half the man I am today without it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Catholic Church will roll over when checks are written by Biden. They always have they always will. Pope is not a man of god but a socialist seeking the agenda..


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I was raised Catholic, also. I became a Seventh Day Adventist because I wanted to learn more about the Bible. The SDA crowd can quote any section you can name without taking a breath.


----------



## Pobilly Duke (May 9, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Catholic Church will roll over when checks are written by Biden. They always have they always will. Pope is not a man of god but a socialist seeking the agenda..


I'm gonna have to agree with you on this one Smitty901. I do not care for this particular Pope in the least...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*I do not care for this particular Pope in the least...*

While I agree with your observation, I was a very loyal Catholic until I became a Seventh Day Adventist. I am happy to report that no demons or fire-bearers have stolen into my bedroom to banish me to Purgatory. 

I also believe that due to the city where I was born and raised, being Catholic was like tasting the Vatican. At my first Communion I could have sworn that the guy dressed replete in layers of gold must have surely been the pope. Of course, suddenly I became a teenager.

My dad was happy to tell you that he was a diehard atheist. Granted, he gave money to my mom and myself for the collection plate, but waiting out in the church parking lot was the closest he got to anything looking like a wafer.

What chilled the idea of a "papacy" was learning about the Nazis, the church and the sacking of Europe. I heard all the complaints, and to this day I could not suggest on who won.

My fear and distaste became clear when my mother took me to a movie called "The Cardinal," starring Tom Tryon. Everyone seemed to be against everyone else, in fact, one young priest was tossed through a window.

And so ended my desire to go to De Sales Preparatory Seminary. I did not mind the fist-fighting, but getting tossed out of window is where I drew the line...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I did not mind the fist-fighting, but getting tossed out of window is where I drew the line...


Yeah, that would kinda suck.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Even us old Bible Believing Christians can agree with that. Its called being ecumenical in some quadrants. .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’m not Catholic.
I’m just a garden variety Christian.
However, I agree that ANY person who is Democrat, or votes for one, is going against Holy Scripture.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I’m not Catholic.
> I’m just a garden variety Christian.
> However, I agree that ANY person who is Democrat, or votes for one, is going against Holy Scripture.


Dittos on that. Not sure how Liberal pew warmers can do it. It takes a bunch of Scripture Twisting to decide God approves of kinky stuff. Bunch of em pose as Methodists..Presbyterians and Catholics..wiccans..Hindus..Jews etc. The Book of Roman is the Constitution of Christianity.








Book Of Romans Summary | The Bible Brief


A summary of the book of Romans as recorded in 'The Bible Brief' Bible summary book A brief introduction and overview of the book to…




thebiblebrief.com


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Biden sold his soul to China long ago. He doesn't care. Pope is a left wing socialist always has been.


What soul? Or for that matter what cognitive functions. We don't have a president we have a cabal with a mouth piece.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

What a surprise. 
I personally don't believe that man has any right to condemn other men to hell, because we cannot know Christs judgement or his mercy. But I can say that what Biden's pupeteers are doing is against every basic biblical principal.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Bingo. Jesuits were designed to do that. Marx borrowed heavily on some of their faulty theology in his Communist Manifesto. Hard to find any rational links on the topic. This was the closest I could come.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/8gc0nk/karl_marx_and_the_jesuit_origin_of_communism/


The link is dead, and I think that Reddit took it down, or them’s my suspicions anyway. I got banned over there for I don’t know what. I think that it was due to my radiant personality, and disposition. Few men can be as offensive as I am, and yet not utter storms of cussing, while calling out the misfits. It’s a gift.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> I've always viewed the Catholic Church as a mechanism to control the population and make money. A lot of money.


How do you view pagans, witches, devil worshippers, Buddhists, Muslims & others? Do you have stance? 
Can you call any of them good, or any of them evil? Are Christians good or evil? Are you good or evil?
What is your stance?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Little too deep to get into right now.

Lots of evil people out there carrying Bibles and calling themselves Christians though.
True in any religion.

Lots of atheists doing a lot to help their fellow man and humanity.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> Little too deep to get into right now.
> 
> Lots of evil people out there carrying Bibles and calling themselves Christians though.
> True in any religion.
> ...


You aren’t even applying any thought to what you are writing, Christians are people who know that they are not up to it. The “it” that I mean is they cannot be good on their own strength: the list of people and religions that I listed, are evil, and man-made substitutes for Christ. 

If a Buddhist is good, well he’s not good enough, and tangentially, a pagan is just an evil person. They are trash, just like a witch is, and I think that Mohammed was possessed by the Devil.

There are no atheists that are good enough, since they deny God actively and then aid the Devil passively.

I love clarity, so I try to be clear, we are in danger of being over-run by evil in America. And then we fiddle away, like Nero, like we are stupid or something. I am not skinning you alive, but come on man. 

PS: I live close to a very big Buddhist temple: and Buddha was a dud who thought that his way, was the right way. The right way to what, enlightenment? There are lots of Buddhists in Tampa-Saint Pete,and most seem to be the children of SE Asia war transplants. 

(Before you begin to lecture me, on acknowledging where they came from, and I know you will: there are Viet and Cambodian churches close by.)

I saw a giant statue of him; and he was symbolized as sitting and teaching some students, on the Buddhist temple grounds. And I saw a statue there of him reclining; it’s statue this, and statue that, with Buddha. What did he do all of his life, sit on his lard butt? How did the guy feed himself, did people feed him through charitable giving? He should have started a garden or something. Buddha, the un-prepper, a lazy dud.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Each to their own.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> The link is dead, and I think that Reddit took it down, or them’s my suspicions anyway. I got banned over there for I don’t know what. I think that it was due to my radiant personality, and disposition. Few men can be as offensive as I am, and yet not utter storms of cussing, while calling out the misfits. It’s a gift.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any Beastie said:


>


Is that a comparison, am I like Curley? Surely I am more like Moe.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> Each to their own.


You will eat those proud words one day, when you appear before Christ, for your judgement. The predicate of your thinking is built on sand, and your argumentation is fluff.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> Is that a comparison, am I like Curley? Surely I am more like Moe.


I say you're more like Larry. Not a comparison though: that's just Curly saying "Certainly" (soy-ton-lee). I still laugh my guts all over the rug when I watch the three stooges, is that immature? At least I enjoy one of the kids shows, so I can partake in the entertainment. 💁‍♀️


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Catholic Archbishop: Biden's 'Soul Is in Jeopardy'


The catholic archbishop's soul is also in jeopardy for teaching another Gospel


----------

